

Yeah, it's still bad for you - but see how good it can look - mapleoin
http://www.fancyfastfood.com/

======
jpwagner
Best example I've ever seen of something HN-worthy that someone new to HN
might comment "why is this here"

------
TomOfTTB
It's a fun read but the whole time I was thinking "If I had the time and skill
to pull any of this off I wouldn't be eating at places like Pizzahut and
Burger King to begin with"

